# 1920's Cyrus Motobike



## MOTOmike (Jul 22, 2012)

*1920's Cyrus (?) Motobike*

Hello everyone,
A month or two ago I bought this 1920s Cyrus motobike to make into a rider around town.  I am pretty new to vintage bikes so I am taking it somewhat slow in doing things.  After reading several posts about 28" wheels, I decided to order two Velocity P35 rims.....they should arrive in a week or two.  When I get the rims I will take them to a nearby, local Schwinn shop that has been family-owned for just over 100 years, to get them laced with stainless-steel spokes.  I'll use the New Departure Model A rear hub, and the New Departure Model M front hub which came on the bike.  I'm thinking of putting on white tires.  Somewhere during this bike's past life everything was spray painted a flat/semigloss black.  I'm just going to leave it alone and call it "good".  The chainring and crank was painted silver..... I'll remove that paint.  I need to find a good pair of pedals (did not come with bike).  The fenders are both in very good condition.  I found a very cool rack a couple months ago that should look pretty nice on this bike.  The serial number on this bike is:  I 3 1 0 5 7  ( the 1st character looks like an " I " to me but may be a  "1 " ).  The two items missing from this bike (besides the peddles) that I would really like to add are a motorbike headlight and battery can.  Hopefully I can find those items.  I'll post in the WTB section for those.

Here are a few questions for fellow CABERs....

1.  Do all of the parts on this bike look original to you?  Especially the chainring.

2.  I cannot find any useful info about Cyrus bikes online regarding the age of the bike.  Does anyone want to make a guess as to what year this bike was built based on construction and the serial number?

So there you go.  My "new" project bike.  I'll post more photos when I have more to show.

Thanks,
Mike
Chicagoland


----------



## bricycle (Jul 22, 2012)

that is a great bike!!!!   Chicagoland?????   Come on down!! bri.


----------



## chitown (Jul 22, 2012)

It might even be another manufacturer other than the badge suggests. Because it is a repaint, it it possible the badge is not original. Most Cyrus stuff I found was dated earlier than 20's more like 1907-1909ish.

Should make a great rider though. The white tires would look nice. Great saddle there also. Be careful with that as the leather may be too brittle to take regular riding. Almost looks more like a show bike saddle because of its nice condition.

Good luck on finding more info as many of these motobikes were very similar in frame construction. Chainring might be a good way to narrow down builder. 

Chris


----------



## Butch (Jul 22, 2012)

That's a nice  bike. It has a shadowy almost sinister personality with the black paint.


----------



## darryl34 (Jul 23, 2012)

looks great,alot of similarities to my ccm,not sure if their related,mine is now painted satin blk as well


----------

